# Tractor with 7600 hrs



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can get a good deal on '01 NH TM165 7.5L, 18sp powershift, but with 7600 hrs. Tractor looks real good. Dealer claims it "checks out fine", but what else would he say lol.
Assuming average care, 7600 hours. I have another tractor that can back it up should it break down, but that feels like a lot of hours. It's in my budget, has most everything I want. Will probably only see300hr/ yr. 
Could do oil analysis, but its a PITA. 
Are NH's considered expensive to fix compared to other brands (a lot depends on dealer, I assume)
Opinions?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Can get a good deal on '01 NH TM165 7.5L, 18sp powershift, but with 7600 hrs. Tractor looks real good. Dealer claims it "checks out fine", but what else would he say lol.
> Assuming average care, 7600 hours. I have another tractor that can back it up should it break down, but that feels like a lot of hours. It's in my budget, has most everything I want. Will probably only see300hr/ yr.
> Could do oil analysis, but its a PITA.
> Are NH's considered expensive to fix compared to other brands (a lot depends on dealer, I assume)
> Opinions?


I think they are all about equal when the dealers do the repairs. Which means expensive! I've been told most tractors though built since 2001 should be able to last fairly well until 10,000 hours depending for course what they had been used for, how they were used, and how they were maintained. Did the dealer change all the oils? If so would an oil analysis be worth anything then?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good questions.....would assume oil would be changed, eliminating possibility of oil analysis. Will ask dealer. 
Seems like anything equipped the way I want with under 6k hours is >40k
This one is ~30k, but has 7,600 hr. 
if it works out, I save big. If it doesn't, I could lose that 10k I saved up front in one engine or trans repair.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought two TM series tractors, still have one. Would i buy another NOPE sorry.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

carcajou said:


> I bought two TM series tractors, still have one. Would i buy another NOPE sorry.


I need that kind of feedback. What went wrong with them?

Picture below


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have to agree JD, it does look good. Someone must have at least taken care of it as far as looks. Hopefully everything else too.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I need that kind of feedback. What went wrong with them?
> Picture below


I like the looks of it also. Still lots of hours though


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

That amount of hours doesn't necessarily scare me, especially if the price is right. My biggest concern with any full powershift tractor with hours would be if it came from somewhere where the operator(s) did a lot of road pulling with it and thought it was okay to use it as a brake. So it would certainly help to know where it came from and what it spent the majority of its life doing.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like a good tractor for the money but looks ain't everything of course.....has it been repainted? Looks like it....all of my tractors have 3k + hours with one having 6.7k....sometimes I have to spend a bit of money but I ain't afraid of a high hour tractor depending on who owned it and the history of the particular tractor. I would find out from the dealer who owned it and see if you can get in touch with him, he may enlighten you. I like that front hitch, does it have pto or no and does that mean this tractor is a euro?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, that aint gonna happen....came from across the pond (Im pretty sure it did)

Really want an 8670 (Ford or NH). Thats my kind of wagon....


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Well I am going to rain on the parade here 3430. It appears to be an over seas tractor! They use them like trucks over there, so they have higher gears. Some parts are tough to get, and those big tires aren't cheap. I think the transmission and rear ends take more abuse then ours? Get the serial number and go to your dealer and see how many parts you can get? I would stay away unless you know history or can make a really good deal.

The American spec tractor, I don't think is that bad? Our NH dealers aren't real whippy out here which is some of the trouble that I don't see too many. How about an MX 135 Case, or an MTX 120 McCormick? Yes made overseas, but made to our specs. The ultimate haying tractor is a 6710 Ago White. I looked into these two years ago and they have the least warranty of any tractor model I could find. You could trust them any where.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Those little lights at the cab handle are a give away that it was spec'd for across the pond. I was always told that electronic hour meters are quite a bit faster to accumulate hours than ole mechanical ones I grew up with - a 7600hr tractor may equate to about 5000hr, depending on how much it idled.

Rodney


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

The TM series have varied reputations. I don't know the specifics, but the earlier ones tend to have electrical issues that were eventually sorted out. There are small and large frame models, with the small frame being the better one. I believe the TM165 is the biggest of the small frames, but not 100% sure.


----------



## ajj0034 (Jul 31, 2011)

We had one for 5500 hrs and the only thing we did was fix a cylinder on the loader way better than our new 6070 which has way to many electronics for Pete's sake what the heck do I need a screen for to tell me all the stuff I can see on dash. The thing good about the screen is it will tell you when to grease change oil so on so forth.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

MT hayer said:


> Well I am going to rain on the parade here 3430. It appears to be an over seas tractor! They use them like trucks over there, so they have higher gears. Some parts are tough to get, and those big tires aren't cheap. I think the transmission and rear ends take more abuse then ours? Get the serial number and go to your dealer and see how many parts you can get? I would stay away unless you know history or can make a really good deal.
> The American spec tractor, I don't think is that bad? Our NH dealers aren't real whippy out here which is some of the trouble that I don't see too many. How about an MX 135 Case, or an MTX 120 McCormick? Yes made overseas, but made to our specs. The ultimate haying tractor is a 6710 Ago White. I looked into these two years ago and they have the least warranty of any tractor model I could find. You could trust them any where.


Seller was planning on installing new 520 tires on rear and 540 70% used tires on front, but that would be added to price. He quoted me 30k for that tractor the way it sits right now.
I thought that was an excellent price. 
Didnt ask for price with tires. 
Also has cab suspension, 4 sets hydraulic remotes.

Doesn't have European drawbar hitch


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Jd- glad to hear you are looking to replace two tractors with three instead of two. Hope it works out. What are your intentions for the newest tractor? Higher HP for potential future big square?

In any case- is mfwd required on all 3? What are your HP and other requirements for the newest addition?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Big square baler, but I want to use it for a season on the discbine and 15' batwing for a while until I get all the bugs worked out. Will keep BR7060 on big Kubota. 
I'd like to do another season of round bales, then switch to squares in '15 on some bigger fields coming my way. 
Would like to have the flexibility of keeping little Kubota down here at my place to work the feeding, cutting and snowplowing chores on my neighbors 2 farms and use the bigger Kubota and the old, used tractor for summer haying chores moving forward.
From what my local fellow farmers are telling me, at least 125 PTO really makes a square baler run good. 
I could maybe do an MX135 and turn it up as an alternative.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

So with no loader and a goal of pulling a baler is the mfwd required? Wondering why a nice 2wd with duals and enough power would not work?


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

A big square might push a 135 around? They are a tough tractor. You always cuss a tractor for being too small, but less because it is too big? 3430, your thought to get a 8670 might be better. A Magnum case has a good pto for baling. You can get a 7130 for less then the smaller ones because it only has the big 1000.

Some guys out here use old JD 4 wheel drives because they are cheap and the baler doesn't push it around, as handy though, no.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

If you don't mind euro tractor I looked at a 7600 JD yesterday great rubber decent looking 38k and I bet that's negotiable, even had duals.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Saw a beautiful meticulously maintained JD 4450 with 4400 hrs sell at a farm auction for 34,500. That's a steal imo for one of the best tractors deere ever built.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> So with no loader and a goal of pulling a baler is the mfwd required? Wondering why a nice 2wd with duals and enough power would not work?


No, I'm sticking with 4WD for the braking, hill climbing ability and snowplowing. 
My biggest property is northing but hillside and even my round baler pushed my M126 sideways into a woods. Had to throw those pants away the day that happened...Lol

With my terrain & needs, I'd rather go smaller (140+HP) 4WD than a bigger (160HP) 2WD. 
If I had mostly flat land, I'd do the 2WD.
No loader, but definitely a front 3 pt.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lewis Ranch said:


> If you don't mind euro tractor I looked at a 7600 JD yesterday great rubber decent looking 38k and I bet that's negotiable, even had duals.


No I actually want a euro tractor. Do you think a 7600 has enough ass for a medium size square baler though?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I know a couple places that get euro tractors in Lancaster County Pa . . Do They? end up here because the plain people with there strong work ethics, good mechanical skills and keen ability to keep overerhead low .Can fix them profitably . It is said weather they look rough or not they all need big repairs or they would be sold before they are shipped this far ?? I am not sure just what I here could be others jealousy rumors ,.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> I know a couple places that get euro tractors in Lancaster County Pa . . Do They? end up here because the plain people with there strong work ethics, good mechanical skills and keen ability to keep overerhead low .Can fix them profitably . It is said weather they look rough or not they all need big repairs or they would be sold before they are shipped this far ?? I am not sure just what I here could be others jealousy rumors ,.


I wonder all those things, too. 
I thought maybe they don't meet euro emmissions standards? So they auction them off to go to the states?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I wonder all those things, too.
> I thought maybe they don't meet euro emmissions standards? So they auction them off to go to the states?


It's market driven. It's not like these tractors are getting kicked out of Europe. The importers all have sources there to find tractors, whether via auction or dealer trades. At one point the exchange rate was such that an importer could simply call a dealer in Europe and pay the retail price and still make money after shipping. Not that way any longer but still such that the buyers can find tractors like the importers are looking for. European ag is more oriented toward custom work than North American so they have, relative to demand, more late model used tractors than their market really needs. This helps keep the price where shipping them here remains viable.

Why do the specifically end up at multiple places in and around Lancaster? Shipping a truck load of three tractors the final leg from the port of Baltimore adds very little to the total cost. Demand in the mid Atlantic region for used tractors this size is strong because everyone wants one even though very few farms are actually sized to afford one (or more) new tractors. Opportunity to farm in Lancaster is very limited to playing the high rent game so someone who wants to stay in ag and likes the mechanical side of things could have easily decided it was smarter to try their hand at importing tractors (and being able to employ a large plain family) instead of beating their head against the wall milking 100 cows with 50 owned acres.

Just like with any tractor jockey, whether imported or not, if they are trustworthy you should be fine. Most of the time. Stuff breaks. It happens.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

One tractor in particular I'm looking at has Dana axles made in USA, a 7.5L NH diesel probably made in USA, a funk power shift, but its assembled in Canada and was used in Ireland. 
Enough to drive you crazy.

I'm down to a TM 165/175 or an 8670. Like the 8670 better because it feels heavier and has full power shift, but TM is newer with nicer cab. 
Don't know what to do. Dealer says both tractors are very good and in high demand. He's selling them before they even arrive in the container. He gets them, goes thought them and ships them to buyer.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Same conditions in europe - when selling tractors they want the best $ they can get. The shipping is very cheap across the atlantic. Tractors move around UK/Ireland/France other parts of europe.

Looking at the hitch that looks like a tractor from the continent as they say. The adjustable height hitch rails and the pin/stud and common in germany and a few other countries. Someone from over there could probably ID exactly where it came from.

My understanding is there is plenty of tractor theft too but I don't think those units head to western countries, more likely east or south east to countries that maybe don't share info back and forth with western police as much.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I would go with the 8670. It is not that the TM is a bad tractor, they have been very dependable, but the 8670 is more tractor. As for hours, we have a large dairy operation in the area we sold a TM125 with full power shift back in the early 2000's. It left the farm yesterday for the salvage yard with over 25000 hours on it. The tractor was not junk but was showing some signs it was time to move it on. The engine has only had one head gasket and fuel injectors and injection pump in that time. The trasmission and rear end have never been touched. It had supersteer also. It mixed feed and did field work. The new tractor he got to replace it uses 10 gallon of fuel less a day than the 125 did. The fuel savings alone is paying for the new tractor.

It is hard to judge what life you will get out of a tractor, it's the luck of the draw. Go with your best judgement and don't look back.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> No I actually want a euro tractor. Do you think a 7600 has enough ass for a medium size square baler though?


I would be lying If I said anything, I myself would like to go to a 3x3 square at some point in the future but the tractor requirements make me wonder if its worth it. We don't have a strong demand for big squares here unless its premium hay and even then it's a hard sell.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was going to put my "junk" hay into big squares for 'shroom hay and roll up my pretty hay for my horsey peeps.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mike10 said:


> I would go with the 8670. It is not that the TM is a bad tractor, they have been very dependable, but the 8670 is more tractor. As for hours, we have a large dairy operation in the area we sold a TM125 with full power shift back in the early 2000's. It left the farm yesterday for the salvage yard with over 25000 hours on it. The tractor was not junk but was showing some signs it was time to move it on. The engine has only had one head gasket and fuel injectors and injection pump in that time. The trasmission and rear end have never been touched. It had supersteer also. It mixed feed and did field work. The new tractor he got to replace it uses 10 gallon of fuel less a day than the 125 did. The fuel savings alone is paying for the new tractor.
> 
> It is hard to judge what life you will get out of a tractor, it's the luck of the draw. Go with your best judgement and don't look back.


Yeah, I agree. Its like the 8670 was more manly...more robust, more gauges, more weight, less plastic.

The TM's dont have the real FULL powershift. they have 3 ranges and 6 gears, lighter,

But I can get this TM with like new radial rubber for ~$32 or the worn tires for $30.

Seems like a LOT of tractor for the price. Just gotta hope no big repair bills.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD You lost me on that thought . You would add a tractor and big square baler to bale junk hay when the current baler could bale your market hay . ?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah, my round baler would be used for the good stuff (also has applicator on it). As of now, I have a buyer for all the quality round bales I can make and a few smaller buyers. 
Big square baler would be used for mushroom hay.That's the way it's done in MY area. I'm guessing the Reason is because big bales are most efficient to ship on a 53' step deck- much better than round bales.

I'm going to get on some bigger fields in '15 and I'd like to have this higher hour tractor this year to run batwing mower and disc cutter to make sure its a keeper. I would also like to have 3 tractors rather than 2. I'm spread out pretty good with one tractor stuck down at my place. 
I know I'm gonna dislike the fuel consumption of 140HP, but I'm partnering with a couple big time farmers and were buying a lot of red fuel. Got a decent discount on fuel price, too.  looks like about $3.50/G (that's cheap for MY area).


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you run the numbers on shipping round mushroom hay vs medium squares? A cheap big square baler is rarely cheap in the long run. They are very expensive to overhaul and pickup a rock or spare tire or whatever and you have something worth scrap value.

Round baling is the cheapest per ton to do. Are you guys allowed to ship 5x6 bales there? A newish 5x6 with netwrap puts up A LOT of tons per hour. I was really surprised when looking at the numbers.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Yeah, my round baler would be used for the good stuff (also has applicator on it). As of now, I have a buyer for all the quality round bales I can make and a few smaller buyers.
> Big square baler would be used for mushroom hay.That's the way it's done in MY area. I'm guessing the Reason is because big bales are most efficient to ship on a 53' step deck- much better than round bales.
> 
> I'm going to get on some bigger fields in '15 and I'd like to have this higher hour tractor this year to run batwing mower and disc cutter to make sure its a keeper. I would also like to have 3 tractors rather than 2. I'm spread out pretty good with one tractor stuck down at my place.
> I know I'm gonna dislike the fuel consumption of 140HP, but I'm partnering with a couple big time farmers and were buying a lot of red fuel. Got a decent discount on fuel price, too.  looks like about $3.50/G (that's cheap for MY area).


Why not buy another New round baler for about the same price as a heavily used big square (actually I have no idea on the price of a new rb) and another smaller tractor? Except for the transport it sure seems rounds are the way to go in your area.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

What's the current price difference for rounds vs midsize (or large) squares at the mushroom growers? Is there any price difference at all? Obviously you can ship more tons per load of squares but youre almost close enough to Avondale to roll 'em there. Almost.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sometimes what the guy is doing on the other side of the fence isn't better. Lower overhead=higher profit.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The TM150 and TM165 had a full power shift available and I thought the TM125 did too, but I may have been mistaken about that. Still, 25000 hrs on a transmission of that type is still pretty good. If you have access to an operators manual you will find the information about the full powershift in it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

All you see around here are the bigger fields with big squares going to shroom. Still pays $105/ton. Shipping is a lot more efficient with big square.
I guess I could have a look at a 5x6 RB, but tough to stack 2x high and get under overpasses.



slowzuki said:


> Have you run the numbers on shipping round mushroom hay vs medium squares? A cheap big square baler is rarely cheap in the long run. They are very expensive to overhaul and pickup a rock or spare tire or whatever and you have something worth scrap value.
> 
> Round baling is the cheapest per ton to do. Are you guys allowed to ship 5x6 bales there? A newish 5x6 with netwrap puts up A LOT of tons per hour. I was really surprised when looking at the numbers.


I didnt want to spill the beans yet, but there's a guy in my area on the verge of retiring. We're having talks right now about a "buy out". He has a pretty good NH big square baler, but his tractor is shot (7210). Uses 3 other old pieces of iron for raking, tedding. 
I Could be into 400 acres in 2 years. No guarantees, though. 
A 3rd tractor isnt a MUST, but it would sure make life a lot easier. Even if it was going to be another RB tractor, I would probably want 100+ PTO for a silage special. Just think it might be better to have 125+ PTO in case this deal happens. 
Might be able to get his fields, baler and tandem rake for a reasonable cost. All I will need is a tractor. Figured this would give me a season to make sure I'm ready. It's really only a little bigger than a round bale tractor. Same size rear tires (38's) 2,000 more lbs than my M126.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

A 5x6 baler is a fish out of water in this region. Too tall, too wide, just not made for transporting bales around here (east of the Mississippi).


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mike10 said:


> The TM150 and TM165 had a full power shift available and I thought the TM125 did too, but I may have been mistaken about that. Still, 25000 hrs on a transmission of that type is still pretty good. If you have access to an operators manual you will find the information about the full powershift in it.


This one has 6 gears in 3 ranges, I'd call it a semi power shift. 
Tractor data shows that as only transmission. 
I thought they had full power shifts, too.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/1/4/3146-new-holland-tm165-transmission.html

Looks like it'll use 2 more GPH than my M126X


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> This one has 6 gears in 3 ranges, I'd call it a semi power shift.
> Tractor data shows that as only transmission.
> I thought they had full power shifts, too.
> 
> ...


 Maybe for your use that trans will be ok, but for a loader tractor is is a royal pain. It only has reverse in the lower of the 3 ranges. The split on the ranges overlap in the worst place for round baling. Though they hold a lot of oil that trans runs hot, too hot IMO and i have had trans hoses and seals fail because of it. The fittings are all metric and even up here few places stock the correct fitting because of their outrageous cost, at least 4 times JIC fitting prices. I have several extra hoses made up and that gets expensive. The trans uses potentiometers and they wear out and fail too, gotta have at least one spare. DON'T change ranges going up hill or under load because the lag will cause you to come to a complete stop or stall. Shall i go on?

They have decent power but love fuel at rated pto speed load or no load. I tried a 1000 to 540 adapter to run a 15' bat wing, no go. not enough jam.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's great feedback. 
Id really rather have an 8670 with full powershift. Maybe I'll keep looking. 
Not a ton of them left, and very few in low 30's.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Isn't that what we like 3430? Options, just everywhere! The 8670 is a good machine, yes tough to find. Quite a few with the supersteer front end. There is one down here, it is a clown act trying to get bales squared on a truck! I would rather have the standard axle for haying purposes. What do you think?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree, std axle. Too bad the std axle was too light back then, they put a heavier (class 4) in the newer tractors. When your local dealer stocks all the parts to rebuild 3 front ends you know they need them.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> That's great feedback.
> Id really rather have an 8670 with full powershift. Maybe I'll keep looking.
> Not a ton of them left, and very few in low 30's.


Sorry It's kinda painful to hear now but more so later on if you bought one.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like that 18F/6R trans was used all the way up to 2013 into the T7 according to tractordata, that is an odd one. I wonder why no reverse in the 2nd range. I think the Maxxum here only locks out reverse in the 4th range.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I dont like that trans much, either.

I cant load hay with a regular axle lol

no need for supersteer and dont want to fix it, either.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

If I thought long enough Grateful, I could tell you. I have slept a few times!

I didn't know that the supersteer axle was heavier then the standard axle? Carcajou, how much lighter is it? Is it still a ZF axle? I am getting educated here. Did you have a Ford like that? I know they switched them after they started putting New Holland on them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The last 8670 I looked at had a US made Dana front axle on it. Don't know what TM's use, Cararro, ZF, etc.


----------



## casemagnum (Feb 28, 2014)

Lots of problems around here in Iowa with TM tractors and their sisters MXU and MXM Case/IH. Lots ofront ends out from under neath of them. Transmissions cause problems as well. The 8670,8770, etc. NH tractors are almost bulletproof. That or buy your neighbors 7210. Them CIH 7100/7200/8900 series magnums are also bulletproof. The NH super steer is a GREAT option if it is kept greased. Plan on 10,000+ hours if they are taken care of. Seen some in the 15000-20000 hour range also just like the magnums. The both are respectable on fuel as well. The CIH magnums are very rebuildable as well. Best of luck.


----------



## ajj0034 (Jul 31, 2011)

We had super steer on our tm and I loved it especially when you are trying to move in really tight places trying to get to a certain cutting of hay. Our new 6070 does not have it and man do I miss it.my thoughts are once you go super steer you will hate driving a front wheel assist without it.


----------



## Dr Dean (Nov 4, 2013)

If that thing has the semi-power shift trans run, don't walk, away from it! The full power shift is fine but the semi-power shift is a 2000 hour transmission and it's big bucks with plenty of special tools to do the job.They came with 3 transmission choices mechanical, semi-power shift, and full power shift.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

Just a thought but if your BR7060 pushed your M135 around on your fields what is going to happen when you put a MUCH heavier sq baler behind a slightly larger tractor??? I think this is a case of havig to much is better then just enough. You could be out a lot of money when you going sliding into the trees or ravine wrecking the setup and hopefully not putting you in hospital with time lost working. Make sure it has weight.

Would the buy out baler be cheap enough with a higher horse tractor to make your mushroom hay pay the difference? How many loads of round bales before it pays for itself? Don't get me wrong I would love a 3x3 baler with circle c's bale grabber but it just doesn't pencil out for ME......yet 

Good Luck


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Case MX170 w/ 8,500hrs for $38,000 in PA on tractor house. Way better deal than those TM/MXM/MXU abominations. Easy on fuel and bulletproof.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok i have a question for you large square baler guys. Older four wheel drive tractors such as JD 8450, MF 4800 etc sell up here for $10-25 grand depending on tire condition. Most of them have a 1000 pto. so..... why would they not work for large square baling? I cut thousands of acres with a 15 ft batwing mower/MF1805 combo, kinda liked the extra power and traction in the wet areas.

In JD 3430's case it may be handy for mowing, cutting hay, square baling, and throw a dozer blade on the front for plowing snow in the winter.

Just the thought of a simple, non techno ,non electronic, no emission crap JD 8450 makes me want to go buy one myself. And i just might.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

GawasFarm said:


> Just a thought but if your BR7060 pushed your M135 around on your fields what is going to happen when you put a MUCH heavier sq baler behind a slightly larger tractor??? I think this is a case of havig to much is better then just enough. You could be out a lot of money when you going sliding into the trees or ravine wrecking the setup and hopefully not putting you in hospital with time lost working. Make sure it has weight.
> 
> Would the buy out baler be cheap enough with a higher horse tractor to make your mushroom hay pay the difference? How many loads of round bales before it pays for itself? Don't get me wrong I would love a 3x3 baler with circle c's bale grabber but it just doesn't pencil out for ME......yet
> 
> Good Luck


I think what you're failing to understand is the acreage I'm hoping I can get from him is separate from what I'm baling now. It's mostly flat mushroom hay land. If I got it, i would make it a combination of mostly mushroom hay and round bale hay out of the best patches.
Current owner only makes mushroom hay and grosses a heck of a lot more per year than I do. So even if I did only lower quality mushroom hay at 400 acres, even at only 3 ton per acre, that's $126,000 in mushroom hay before expenses. So I thought it pencils out pretty good.

BTW: ford 8670 weighs 16,000-18,000 lbs. The 7120 he currently uses weighs 16,000-19,000 lbs, so I don't know how you figure the square baler is going to push around an 8670. Blue paint weighs the same as red paint All his ground is basically flat. So I'm not sure what you're talking about. 
I'm just buying an existing profitable operation and changing one thing: I'm changing from a 12,000 hr case to a ~6,000 hr New Holland/Ford 8670 of similar size.

?????


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

GawasFarm said:


> Just a thought but if your BR7060 pushed your M135 around on your fields what is going to happen when you put a MUCH heavier sq baler behind a slightly larger tractor??? I think this is a case of havig to much is better then just enough. You could be out a lot of money when you going sliding into the trees or ravine wrecking the setup and hopefully not putting you in hospital with time lost working. Make sure it has weight.
> 
> Would the buy out baler be cheap enough with a higher horse tractor to make your mushroom hay pay the difference? How many loads of round bales before it pays for itself? Don't get me wrong I would love a 3x3 baler with circle c's bale grabber but it just doesn't pencil out for ME......yet
> 
> Good Luck


I don't think Circle C's bale grabber would work well with 3x3s. Especially if you have hills. I think once on the bed of it they would fall over quite a bit since they aren't leaning back against anything.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Ok i have a question for you large square baler guys. Older four wheel drive tractors such as JD 8450, MF 4800 etc sell up here for $10-25 grand depending on tire condition. Most of them have a 1000 pto. so..... why would they not work for large square baling? I cut thousands of acres with a 15 ft batwing mower/MF1805 combo, kinda liked the extra power and traction in the wet areas.
> 
> In JD 3430's case it may be handy for mowing, cutting hay, square baling, and throw a dozer blade on the front for plowing snow in the winter.
> 
> Just the thought of a simple, non techno ,non electronic, no emission crap JD 8450 makes me want to go buy one myself. And i just might.


They would probably work just fine, but I don't think you could turn around nearly as sharp. As it is I take the 3 point off my JD 7810 so I can really turn sharp.


----------



## RedNeckRacin (Sep 2, 2011)

Not to hi-jack, but I thought a 3x3 baler needed around 150hp at the pto? I have been lurking and reading posts on them since the wife is dead set against bigger round bales for feeding horses(Harder to feed the right amount with the help) SO a Big SB would be ideal to not have to handle the smaller squares and simplify the operation to one baling machine.

I think the choice of a 4wd is a wise one, there was a guy north of me that was using an older allischalmers 2wd for baling, and once the bale hit the rear ramp, it lifted the rear end of the tractor off of the ground. My thoughts on that would be to ballast the heck out of the rear axle and add duals.

JD3430, how is your kubota ballasted when your baler pushed you around? I have noticed when I was looking for a tractor that the Kubota's were significantly lighter than the same hp jd's.(80-100hp range)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's ballasted too light, that's for sure. Lol. 
Right now, Cast rims only for extra weight. Gotta get rim guard fluid in them ASAP. 
Luckily, big baler would only run on flatter ground. 
Both the 8670 and 7120 run about 150 PTO. 
Tires could be filled for more.


----------



## RedNeckRacin (Sep 2, 2011)

I suspected that you didn't have the rears loaded. lol. I think in my lil 83E it added like 1600lbs to the rear end with rimguard. 16.9-30 tires. I was really worried that if you were ballasted and it still pushed it! Ah, I missed that post about the pto hp numbers my bad.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

And worse yet, I have a loader. Lightens ass up even more.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I think what you're failing to understand is the acreage I'm hoping I can get from him is separate from what I'm baling now. It's mostly flat mushroom hay land. If I got it, i would make it a combination of mostly mushroom hay and round bale hay out of the best patches.
> Current owner only makes mushroom hay and grosses a heck of a lot more per year than I do. So even if I did only lower quality mushroom hay at 400 acres, even at only 3 ton per acre, that's $126,000 in mushroom hay before expenses. So I thought it pencils out pretty good.
> 
> BTW: ford 8670 weighs 16,000-18,000 lbs. The 7120 he currently uses weighs 16,000-19,000 lbs, so I don't know how you figure the square baler is going to push around an 8670. Blue paint weighs the same as red paint All his ground is basically flat. So I'm not sure what you're talking about.
> ...


Ok I understand your situation better now. A red flag just went up in the air for me when you said your round baler pushed you around. If you are just running the big square on new acreage that is flat then that is a different story. I just didn't want you to end up with a 120hp tractor that is to light in the back end on some good hills but you have obviously done some research (more then me for sure) on weights and such. I just remember reading different topics and the one thing everybody hit home was make sure you have around 20,000lbs of tractor up front.

I think the 8670 would be an awesome tractor, a 70 series is on my wish list! I am envious of your great mushroom hay market there, It sounds like you have a pretty good thing coming your way if it falls into place.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

126 will run BR7060 silage special
Wish list 8670 will pull wish list big square baler


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RedNeckRacin said:


> I suspected that you didn't have the rears loaded. lol. I think in my lil 83E it added like 1600lbs to the rear end with rimguard. 16.9-30 tires. I was really worried that if you were ballasted and it still pushed it! Ah, I missed that post about the pto hp numbers my bad.


Yeah my little m7040 has the optional taller tire package and rim gaur in the tires really made a difference. 
I'm switching out my stamped steel rims for cast rims this week to add even more weight. Decided to keep M7040.....gonna try to find the best deal on 8670 I can. 3 tractors would be a dream come true for MY situation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

I know this was mentioned b4 but i really liked having duals on my big square tractor. I crawled it through some sticky places and some steep hills. Our area is extreamly flat but i was still able to find some steep hills by our river. It really made me feel better with duals on


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I think what you're failing to understand is the acreage I'm hoping I can get from him is separate from what I'm baling now. It's mostly flat mushroom hay land. If I got it, i would make it a combination of mostly mushroom hay and round bale hay out of the best patches.
> Current owner only makes mushroom hay and grosses a heck of a lot more per year than I do. So even if I did only lower quality mushroom hay at 400 acres, even at only 3 ton per acre, that's $126,000 in mushroom hay before expenses. So I thought it pencils out pretty good.
> BTW: ford 8670 weighs 16,000-18,000 lbs. The 7120 he currently uses weighs 16,000-19,000 lbs, so I don't know how you figure the square baler is going to push around an 8670. Blue paint weighs the same as red paint All his ground is basically flat. So I'm not sure what you're talking about.
> I'm just buying an existing profitable operation and changing one thing: I'm changing from a 12,000 hr case to a ~6,000 hr New Holland/Ford 8670 of similar size.
> ?????


I have both tractors. The 7220 pulls the 3x3 baler and it will wag the dog without duals on it. Mine is only 2wd though. Never had the 8670 on the 3x3, it pulled the BR780A round baler. The 8670 is super steer. I bought the 8670 in 2007 with 6500 hrs and now has 7900 on it. Bought the 7220 with 3000 hrs and now has 4000 on it. No problems with either so far but the 8670 is going to need engine work in the near future, uses a little oil. My thoughts, both a really good tractors, but I would trade the red one for another blue one in a heart beat. The super steer, cab, and transmission are all far superior on the blue.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

bbos said:


> I know this was mentioned b4 but i really liked having duals on my big square tractor. I crawled it through some sticky places and some steep hills. Our area is extreamly flat but i was still able to find some steep hills by our river. It really made me feel better with duals on


Where I like duals is when using a FEL to handle big square bales (meaning more then one 3x3). Just adds to the stability if you are on uneven ground.


----------



## RedNeckRacin (Sep 2, 2011)

this might sound like a dumb question, but would loading both tires in a set of duals be overkill? (Inside and outside) I realize it would be difficult at best to take them off if it was ever needed but if it was a dedicated baler puller would it be a bad diea? (I'm picturing a 2wd machine)

JD3430- Sounds like you had the perfect storm going on there. The loader is a blessing and a curse sometimes! I dislike taking them on and off but they don't ride very nicely across a field if its not smooth. I feel like its abusing the loader when its bouncing against the hydraulics and the hitch. Throwing on suitcase weights isn't much fun either though!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RedNeckRacin said:


> JD3430- Sounds like you had the perfect storm going on there. The loader is a blessing and a curse sometimes! I dislike taking them on and off but they don't ride very nicely across a field if its not smooth. I feel like its abusing the loader when its bouncing against the hydraulics and the hitch. Throwing on suitcase weights isn't much fun either though!


You are correct. One thing I did to reduce that problem was I opted for "KSR" (Kubota shockless ride). It's an accumulator that takes the shock out of the loader when driving over bumps. Works fantastic. It was ~ $900 and worth every penny. 
Everyone should get this on their tractors if its available.


----------



## RedNeckRacin (Sep 2, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> You are correct. One thing I did to reduce that problem was I opted for "KSR" (Kubota shockless ride). It's an accumulator that takes the shock out of the loader when driving over bumps. Works fantastic. It was ~ $900 and worth every penny.
> Everyone should get this on their tractors if its available.


I don't think JD had that option for the 5E series tractors. Atleast I dont remember it being an option in 2011? I seriously looked at the Kubota's but I wasn't impressed with the 1700lb weight difference between similiar models. (JD vs. Kubota) I used to have a JD dealer that I passed everyday on my way to work. They have since went out of business. The kubota dealer is about 4 miles from the farm and They may well be getting an 83E from me once I get a house built. I learned alot in buying a new tractor. I should have added a bunch of different accessories but it was painful enough shelling out the money I did at the time.

I heard that Kubota is going to make mid size tractors here shortly? 100-200 hp models I believe(maybe a bit bigger but i'm not sure) So how is the tractor hunting going?


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

You guys are right about accessories! It is more to get them first, but usually get the money back later. A fancy pickup almost always brings better money then the plain jane one.

Red Neck I sure hope you dont fill the dual tires. We dont want to hear you got squished trying to move them! If some cast weights and fluid dont cut the mustard on the insides, then you should just get a bigger tractor. Tires need to slip some. Otherwise other parts of your tractor are going to take the beating. Way easier to slip a little, then to fix the transmission or rear end. If the budget is set, go with a little older and bigger, then newer and smaller. When you get in the big tractor and hit the key you will think, "man, look what I can do now!". Versus, " boy, I sure hope I can make the hill.....".


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RedNeckRacin said:


> I don't think JD had that option for the 5E series tractors. Atleast I dont remember it being an option in 2011? I seriously looked at the Kubota's but I wasn't impressed with the 1700lb weight difference between similiar models. (JD vs. Kubota) I used to have a JD dealer that I passed everyday on my way to work. They have since went out of business. The kubota dealer is about 4 miles from the farm and They may well be getting an 83E from me once I get a house built. I learned alot in buying a new tractor. I should have added a bunch of different accessories but it was painful enough shelling out the money I did at the time.
> 
> I heard that Kubota is going to make mid size tractors here shortly? 100-200 hp models I believe(maybe a bit bigger but i'm not sure) So how is the tractor hunting going?


Should have been. Heck they offered it for my little puny M7040 back in 2007!

Kubota is a lighter tractor, but they're catching up. There not a ton of difference in weight now that most tractors are made overseas. One of the reasons they give to be lighter is for turf applications and also that you can always add wheel weights or liquid ballast. Old Deere's or fords were super heavy, weren't they!?!?

It is a good idea to spend more up front for options. They sell better when it's time for a replacement.


----------



## RedNeckRacin (Sep 2, 2011)

Why would you need an 80 horse machine for turf applications with ag tires? lol Just curious was all.

From my short dealings with older units, they were substantially heavier for the same hp. These newer 4wd units are much lighter than their 2wd counterparts. Granted, most of the newer tractors don't need the weight to develop the pulling power but cross your fingers if your pulling something with a high draft load in 2wd in a newer 4wd machine. Almost instantly when I hit the field, I throw in the front wheels to keep the tractor pointed in the right direction. (Mowing(the 499 is pushy), brushhogging(MX10 is full 3pt mounted)) My FIL's 4020, feels much more stable than my 83E does on the flat ground. Now that really reverses when we get into the hills, I'll take the 4wd everytime! (I know apples and oranges)

If I ever buy new again, I'm going to get atleast a bigger frame size. I'll try and stay away from needing to load the 2nd set of tires as well. I was offered my GrandFather-in-Laws blown up ford 9600 though (It has duals for it lol) There are some very attractive prices on some of the older 2wd row crop tractors. Although lately, the prices have seemed to be going up.

Jd3430-How is the tractor hunt coming along?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RedNeckRacin said:


> Why would you need an 80 horse machine for turf applications with ag tires? lol Just curious was all.


You would order tractor without AG tires and put turf tires on for golf courses. That would be one example. There's some folks who buy these tractors for non farm uses that don't want ground compaction. It's bad for farmers, too, but usually the need for ballast is more important.



> From my short dealings with older units, they were substantially heavier for the same hp. These newer 4wd units are much lighter than their 2wd counterparts. Granted, most of the newer tractors don't need the weight to develop the pulling power but cross your fingers if your pulling something with a high draft load in 2wd in a newer 4wd machine. Almost instantly when I hit the field, I throw in the front wheels to keep the tractor pointed in the right direction. (Mowing(the 499 is pushy), brushhogging(MX10 is full 3pt mounted)) My FIL's 4020, feels much more stable than my 83E does on the flat ground. Now that really reverses when we get into the hills, I'll take the 4wd everytime! (I know apples and oranges)
> 
> If I ever buy new again, I'm going to get atleast a bigger frame size. I'll try and stay away from needing to load the 2nd set of tires as well. I was offered my GrandFather-in-Laws blown up ford 9600 though (It has duals for it lol) There are some very attractive prices on some of the older 2wd row crop tractors. Although lately, the prices have seemed to be going up.
> 
> Jd3430-How is the tractor hunt coming along?


Came real close about a month ago on a 8670. Seller wouldn't budge, not even a dollar on price. It was probably worth his price, but I let my pride get in the way and wouldn't buy it. Mistake.
Now I'm starting over search for 8670 again or maybe an MX170 and will probably end up paying more.
Lesson learned. 
I'm in no hurry, but I think I missed the lower winter season prices.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Hah! Yes 3430 you might have. The middle of the country is still dry though. I think there should be a few buys there with commodity prices staying down and the cash rent too high down there. The internet is quite a tool now days as we know. That is one thing, you can save a fair chunk of change by shopping for awhile. I may search too long sometimes!

You know *******, I would look into that 9600. That is one off those tractors that has enough horse to be an all around tractor. They were a basic dry clutch, but they would last along time drove right. They always started good unless it was tired. They had that 401 engine. They actually needed a bigger oil pan, so you just change the oil a little sooner because the oil gets dirty quick if you are really working it. If it has good tires and the transmission is in good shape, put an engine in it and fix the ac. Should last along time. 2 remotes, dual pto, 3 point, about 110 horse or a little more. My thoughts any way.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Isn't the 9600 almost the same as a TW?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think other than price and buying a name brand, well known tractor, I would like to stay with a full power shift. Once I drove it, other than going through all the gears, I really liked it. 
I'm finding more leads on 8670's. might be able to do better on one price-wise (even with shipping) from mid west than here in PA. 
Ford/NH seems to have been one of the first with a full P/S that fits my budget. I found a challenger with a P/S, but not front 3pt and skimpy tire tread.


----------



## RedNeckRacin (Sep 2, 2011)

MT hayer said:


> Hah! Yes 3430 you might have. The middle of the country is still dry though. I think there should be a few buys there with commodity prices staying down and the cash rent too high down there. The internet is quite a tool now days as we know. That is one thing, you can save a fair chunk of change by shopping for awhile. I may search too long sometimes!
> 
> You know *******, I would look into that 9600. That is one off those tractors that has enough horse to be an all around tractor. They were a basic dry clutch, but they would last along time drove right. They always started good unless it was tired. They had that 401 engine. They actually needed a bigger oil pan, so you just change the oil a little sooner because the oil gets dirty quick if you are really working it. If it has good tires and the transmission is in good shape, put an engine in it and fix the ac. Should last along time. 2 remotes, dual pto, 3 point, about 110 horse or a little more. My thoughts any way.


I looked on tractordata.com and it is saying that the 9600 was 135hp at the pto? I have no idea if thats even right, it seems pretty high to me. I have never rebuilt a tractor engine before but I have rebuilt a 351 cleveland so it shouldn't be terrible. Is there anyone who sells a gasket kit, bearings, internal parts aftermarket? I can see the dealer grinning from ear to ear if he sees me coming with a wishlist. If nothing else, I could rebuilt it and sell the tractor to put it towards something a little bit newer.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

RedNeckRacin said:


> . Is there anyone who sells a gasket kit, bearings, internal parts aftermarket? I can see the dealer grinning from ear to ear if he sees me coming with a wishlist. If nothing else, I could rebuilt it and sell the tractor to put it towards something a little bit newer.


http://www.alexanderstractorparts.com/


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

135 is right. Ford was up to 170 out of the 401 in the TW-35s when they finally stopped producing that motor. 401s seem to have a reputation for leaks and the tractor test data for fuel economy is rather poor, but they're a "good runner" if someone isn't putting enough hours on to justify something nicer/newer.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

If I remember right, I think the 401 has dry sleeves. Not hard to change. They come apart and go together rather easy. Biggest thing is if the crank is good. I would suggest sending the crank and the rods off to get magnifluxed for cracks.

The TW series had a nicer cab and such. There was a series in between too. The TW had more fuel capacity, a longer frame I think, and the shifting beside you instead of on the dash. You can get a mechanical front in the TW series with the good axle too.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

A friend has a TW that lost the engine when he first bought it, he bought a military surplus 401 out of an APC for it and it worked perfect. I think they had to swap oil pans and a few things but nothing serious.


----------



## RedNeckRacin (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like im seriously look at this ford then. It would be perfect for plowing and discbine operation. I just have to see what the relative wants for it.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks differently than most on this forum.

Everyone is talking about weight, weight and more weight. Weight is not always a good thing. More weight more strain on powertrain. Less power to run the implement and way more fuel burned. Iam running a 70hp tractor right now and it will do the same work as a older 90hp tractor. Only half the weight. Yes fwa is a must in the hills. Yes things can push the tractor around, but that is why an operator is need and not a driver. I have said this before but I farm hills that would make other guys who think they have hills say WOW. You only need as much weight that you can get by with and still get the job done.

The other thing about all the options. Or resale value. Many people buy something based on what they might sell it for in the future. Anything I have bought for the farm I buy based on the value of the work that it can do right now. The machine has to pay for itself right now, not a few years when or if I sell it. I guess I dont really understand some people's line of thinking. Just like around here I dont really see the point in a machine shed to keep my machines all nice and pretty. Most of my stuff has to be out working to earn its living and not sitting nice and pretty in a shed except for one month a year.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree to a point, but I think this thread is mostly about running big square balers. I've never run one but folks all say they need more weight than anything else.



hog987 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks differently than most on this forum.
> 
> Everyone is talking about weight, weight and more weight. Weight is not always a good thing. More weight more strain on powertrain. Less power to run the implement and way more fuel burned. Iam running a 70hp tractor right now and it will do the same work as a older 90hp tractor. Only half the weight. Yes fwa is a must in the hills. Yes things can push the tractor around, but that is why an operator is need and not a driver. I have said this before but I farm hills that would make other guys who think they have hills say WOW. You only need as much weight that you can get by with and still get the job done.
> 
> The other thing about all the options. Or resale value. Many people buy something based on what they might sell it for in the future. Anything I have bought for the farm I buy based on the value of the work that it can do right now. The machine has to pay for itself right now, not a few years when or if I sell it. I guess I dont really understand some people's line of thinking. Just like around here I dont really see the point in a machine shed to keep my machines all nice and pretty. Most of my stuff has to be out working to earn its living and not sitting nice and pretty in a shed except for one month a year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

i know what you are sayin about wieght thats wjy im a beliver in duals on a big square. imo i like keepin stuff nice and pretty. maybe a little bit of it is pride but a big factor for me is resale. your absolutly right hog987 i wamt my machine to pay righy away but when i want to expand or up grade i dont want scrap metal no one wants to buy. this probaly sounds stupid but i wax the tractor when i get done with all spring maintanence just to go out and cover it in dust. but when i trade i seem to get good offers. as far as options. we bought a new tractor few years back that had green star capabilities never thought id use. 1 year later im doin stuff with gps that saves me time and money. so ya never know

and hog u hit the nail right on thehead! i always tell guys i hire... i didnt hire u to drive i hired u to operate. huge difference


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes, big difference between driving and operating! That can be a post by itself. As for the weight of the tractor, I can see both sides. A tractor that has a lot of woof, would be good for pto work, I agree. Then they lack clearance, enough fuel tank, a big enough three point, the faster hydraulics. Can you use the smaller tractor, yes. Will you get the same done, no.

I would have everything in a shed if I could. For one, it saves the tires! You guys well know they don't give those away! Then you get into moisture in bearings, paint issues, seats go bad, and the list goes on. If you can get ten more years out of those tires, it is worth it. My hat is off to you Hog if you can work haying machinery and such year around! I get three, maybe four months, and then it sits. Tell us how you do that? I sure like a shed to be there when the big white combine comes through too.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I dont use all my stuff year round. Wish I could, maybe if I move to Arizona. The big items I use year round, tractor being the main one. I have just got started rebaling rounds into squares so that keeps another machine busy out of season.

For square bales is there a way to put a pendulum damping system on them??? Than you could in theory use a lighter weight tractor cause the plunger would not throw you around as much.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm guessing the Freeman hydraulic big square balers don't have as much plunger rock to them.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

hog987 said:


> I dont use all my stuff year round. Wish I could, maybe if I move to Arizona. The big items I use year round, tractor being the main one. I have just got started rebaling rounds into squares so that keeps another machine busy out of season.
> 
> For square bales is there a way to put a pendulum damping system on them??? Than you could in theory use a lighter weight tractor cause the plunger would not throw you around as much.


I don't think you could use a counterweight style system as an engine does, as it would be taking the inertia out of the plunger on the baling stroke and may need more HP to run.? Good thought though!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

In my experience its always better to have a bigger tractor than trying to make a smaller one work. Never usually ends well using a underpowered tractor for the job even if it is just pto work


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Found an excellent link for you JD3430 on the types of european hitches, its a JD document but all the manufacturers have the same setup.

http://www.deere.co.uk/common/docs/parts_services/attachments/catalog/hitch_guide.pdf?locale=en_GB


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD, there is a front 3pt for an 8670 in the Lanc Farming this week in case you could find a tractor without one.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> JD, there is a front 3pt for an 8670 in the Lanc Farming this week in case you could find a tractor without one.


I stopped getting lanc farmer. How much did they want for it? 
That definitely opens up the choices of tractors.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I stopped getting lanc farmer. How much did they want for it?
> That definitely opens up the choices of tractors.


$1200 but I imagine that's probably a name your price item for the buyer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> $1200 but I imagine that's probably a name your price item for the buyer.


I kind of like the idea of doing kit that way. What I'd really like is the joystick where up/down raises and lowers the front 3 point and left/right controls flow to the front outlets.
Phareus has some MX135's that come through with that set up. 
Honestly, I'm about to cave in and just buy a red tractor with that exact set up and just turn up the fuel, fill the tires, but I still think my best tractor to suit my needs is an 8670.


----------

